# Norwegian girl



## kongenavtys (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello,

I am a Norwegian girl living in Seoul. A bit tired of the domestic makeup forums, so I registred at an international one to participate in some more exciting discussions.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to Specktra!! So happy that you are here!! Can't wait to see whats going on in Seoul


----------

